# Fireworks Tutorials?



## luuzor (12. Februar 2004)

Kennt ihr Seiten mit guten Tutorials für Fireworks, oder habt ihr selbst welche gemacht?


----------



## swampdragon (12. Februar 2004)

*Tutorials*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/fireworks.php

http://www.drweb.de/fireworks/index.shtml

Und falls Du bei Englisch nicht zu weinen anfängts das allseits beliebte DevNet von Macromedia:

http://www.macromedia.com/devnet/mx/fireworks/

Googeln ist grundsätzlich auch eine prima Idee.....


----------

